# Photo requairesF3H-1 Demon



## rousseau (Jan 13, 2007)

Mcdonnel F-3 Demon does has been in service in US navy for sure. Why I search using google, there is so few picture of it showed on internet? Who can post more photos of Demon here?


----------



## HealzDevo (Jan 14, 2007)

I think I have one, but I will have to look. I think I have got one you might not have that I got by using a few different search engines.


----------



## rx78gp03 (Mar 6, 2007)

Search the emule network, you'll find lots of books (including f3h demon).

I have the digital (pdf) book about f3h demon, but I don't know it is allowed for sharing scanned book in this forum.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 6, 2007)

Try other search engines other than Google. I did a quick search Yahoo and came up with a lot of pics for the Demon.

Yahoo! Image Search Results for F-3 Demon


----------



## Bf109_g (Mar 8, 2007)

Alder,

Wasn't the F-3H Demon the fore-runner of the well known F-4 Phantom??

James.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 8, 2007)

Yes the Phantom was a development of the Demon.


----------



## R Leonard (Mar 8, 2007)

I've a couple in the files, too, but I don't really feel like dragging out the storage box; not as long as there's Google

F3H - Google Image Search

There is also an F3H Demon Driver web site at 

F3H Demon Drivers

In the attic, I've an old McDonnell-Douglas builders display model of the F3H that's so old it is moulded in dark blue [ and, yes, I remember when USN planes were dark blue  ]

Rich


----------

